# [Outlook] Geburtstag falsch bzw. Datum wird unterschiedlich angezeigt



## Igor1312 (10. November 2010)

Hi,

stelle ich die Kontakte als Liste dar und lasse die Spalte "Geburtstag" anzeigen, hab ich ein Datum 06.12.1968.
Rufe ich den Kontakt auf, lasse mir die Details anzeigen, steht da unter "Geburtstag" der 07.12.1968. Dieses Datum ist falsch!

Synchronisiert (mit iPhone) wird das richtige Datum.
VBA liest über Outlook.ContactItem.Birthday das falsche Datum aus.

Kurios, gell?

Hat jemand eine Idee, wie man das korrigiert?

Tschö,
Igor


----------



## tombe (11. November 2010)

Hi Igor,

ist es nur das eine Datum welches falsch angezeigt wird oder tritt dieser Fehler bei allen Daten/Datums auf?
Und woher stammt der VBA-Code?

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Igor1312 (11. November 2010)

Hallo Thomas,

es werden nur bei einigen Kontakten die Daten unterschiedlich angezeigt. Ich kann da keinen Zusammenhang erkennen.

Der Code stammt von Tobias Gaiselmann und ist aus einem Makro, welches die Geburtstage in den Kalender einträgt.

Vieleicht sollte ich noch erwähnen, dass es sich um Outlook 2010 unter Windows 7 32-Bit Ultimate handelt. Jedoch trat der Fehler auch schon bei Outlook 2007 auf.

Tschö,
Igor


----------



## tombe (11. November 2010)

Dann schreib doch mal um welche Daten es sich genau handelt. Vielleicht erkennt ja hier jemand einen Zusammenhang.
Der Code wäre vielleicht auch interessant. Doch unter dem Link den du angegeben hast findet man nur eine "Baustelle" da sich die Seite noch im Aufbau befindet.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## tombe (11. November 2010)

Hi Igor,

lies dir mal durch was auf dieser Seite steht. Das Problem tritt wohl recht häufig auf, doch es gibt verschiedene Lösungsansätze.


----------



## Igor1312 (11. November 2010)

Hi Thomas,

ich weiß nicht mehr, woher ich das Makro habe. Lässt sich googeln, nehmen wir mal diese Quelle.

Es geht nicht um das Problem beim Synchronisieren, die Daten stehen in Outlook an unterschiedlichen Stellen (s.o.) und sind unterschiedlich. Ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass es im Kontaktdatensatz EINEN Geburtstag gibt, aber scheinbar ist das nicht so.  
Abgesehen davon, dein Link beschäftigt sich mit dem Synchronisationsproblem bei Kalendereinträgen. Die Kontaktdaten werden ja korrekt synchronisiert! 

Es ist halt unklar, warum Outlook da zwei verschieden Daten speichert/anzeigt. Auf dem iPhone steht übrigens das richtige Datum im Kontakt. Das Makro jedoch schreibt das falsche Datum in den Kalender.

Tschö,
Igor


----------

